# Speedsolving Monthly Competition - 2009 05



## Jude (May 4, 2009)

So, here's how this competition works. I'll post 24 scrambles a month (generated by CCT), and you solve each one and take a 22/24 average. For those of you who don't know how, take off your best and worst times out of the 24 solves, and then take the mean average of the remaining 22. Programs like CCT (temporarily hosted here) can work this out for you, with a little bit of fiddling with the settings (changing the average from 10/12 --> 22/24). Also, this can obviously be done manually too, or even easier by a program such as excel. The results will be edited into this post as they come in, and then numbered at the end of the month so you can see where you came.

*NOTE*: Post your results in this thread in the form

```
Name: Average (Best time, Worst time)
```


P.S. This is just for the 3x3x3 speedsolve. If you want to do other events, do them in AvGalen's weekly competition.

Thanks, Jude.

*Scrambles for May*
1. L D' U L R' U2 R B' F' L2 B' D2 U2 L R' U L' F2 D' L2 R U R2 D' U2
2. D2 U2 F2 R2 F' D' R' F D2 R2 U2 B' D B' F' D B R U' B2 F' L2 D' B F'
3. L R' B' R' D2 U' R B R2 B2 F' U' B2 R' B' L2 R2 D2 U' F U' L2 B' F' L2
4. L2 R D U F2 R U' B' F L' R F L' F' D' R B2 F' L' F' D L R2 B2 F2
5. F' D' R' D U B2 D2 U2 L' R' D2 B' D' U' F L' D R B' F' L' R B' R D'
6. R' B2 F' L' U2 B2 F2 R' B F L' R2 U F2 R' D2 R2 B2 F2 D' U' B2 L' D2 U'
7. B F L' R F' D2 B L2 D B2 R2 D U2 L' R' U2 R2 F' R' D' U B' F2 L2 U2
8. F' D2 R' F' R' F L' R2 B D R2 B2 F R2 D' U B2 U2 B R U2 B2 U F D2
9. U L2 B U' B2 R D2 B' F' L' R D' U F2 R2 D2 B L' D' U R' B F L' R2
10. B2 F2 R D U B2 L2 U' B L' R U2 B' F L2 R2 U R2 B2 F D' U R' D2 B2
11. F2 D L R' B L B' D U' F2 R' U2 F2 D U' L B2 F U F' L2 B' L U2 R
12. L2 R F L2 R U L' R U' B F2 D' U' B F' L2 R2 F' L' B L2 R F2 R2 D2
13. U2 L2 B L' R2 D' L' R D' L2 D U2 B2 F D2 F R U' R' B' D U' F2 D U
14. U' B' F2 D' U B F2 L R B F2 D U' B F' L' F' D2 U2 B2 F U' L' D B2
15. D2 B' F2 D' R2 D' L B D' U B L2 F' R' F D' L' R' B F L' D' B F' U
16. L2 U L' R2 F' U' L2 R U2 L' U' L' R' D2 F' R' B F L' R2 D U B2 F2 R2
17. D2 B' F' L2 B F' D L2 R2 B' D2 U' B L' D U F' D' L F2 L R2 B2 D R'
18. L2 D U R2 U B2 F' D L' R U' L F' U2 B' F' U2 R' D U2 L' B' F2 U2 L'
19. B2 F R2 B L' R' D2 F2 R B' U B2 F' D2 U B L B2 R2 U' F L' B2 D U2
20. U' R2 U R2 B2 R B F L' R' B' R2 B' D2 F2 D' R2 F L' R B2 U R' F' R
21. B2 L' R D' B2 F' U L' R2 D' L' B D' L' R2 B' R D U R2 B' D' L2 B' F'
22. B2 F2 D' U' L B2 F R B' F R2 B2 L' D' U F L2 D U B' D' L2 R D2 U2
23. B F L U L' D2 F' D U' L2 R2 D U' R F L2 F R' F' R2 B F' U2 B F2
24. B' U F2 U F L' U2 L2 D2 U' R D U R' D' U B2 F' L2 R2 B2 D U R D2


*Results for May*

Fazrulz: 12.09 (7.84, 17.30)
Simon Crawford: 13.52 (12.00, 17.09)
Escher: 15.10 (11.00, 20.27)
David Woner: 15.33 (12.73, 17.64)
Ellis: 16.61 (13.23, 20.61)
Edmund: 17.74 (13.15, 25.20)
Maarten Smit: 18.23 (13.78, 22.26)
Brian Yu: 18.34 (13.22, 21.43)
Patrick Jason Lim: 18.94 (15.17, 27.11)
gavnasty: 19.04 (22.69, 15.64)
Jude: 20.21 (14.97, DNF)
Malte Wendel: 20.31 ( 16.61, 25.05)
Garrett Parker: 20.37 (14.98. 24.39)
Lord Voldemort: 21.66 (16.62, 26.78)
Marine Asalia: 22.04 (18.84, 25.84)
Luis Becerril: 22.70 (17.19, 34.06)
Nicholas Ho: 22.94 (20.12, 27.51)
That70sShowDude: 25.02 (21.37, 30.10)
Edam: 25.55 (19.67, 30.22)
Cornelius Dieckmann: 26.01 (19.16, 32.33)
Mike Hughey: 26.44 (19.89, 40.59)
Joshua Norris: 28.23 (23.05, 33.76)
Alifianto Adi: 32.93 (25.53, 40.06)
Michael Erskine: 48.42 (38.75, 1:45.46)
Mats B: 56.38 (44.44, 70.72)


----------



## byu (May 5, 2009)

Brian Yu
18.34 (13.22, 21.43)


----------



## Ellis (May 5, 2009)

what happened byu? I expected you to be in the 16's for this comp.


----------



## marineasalia (May 5, 2009)

Marine Asalia: 22.04 (18.84, 25.84)


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (May 5, 2009)

Alifianto Adi

32.93 (25.53, 40.06)


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 5, 2009)

Maarten Smit

18.23 (13.78, 22.26)


----------



## byu (May 5, 2009)

Ellis said:


> what happened byu? I expected you to be in the 16's for this comp.



Yeah, my results weren't as good as I was hoping, by I haven't been practicig recently.


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 5, 2009)

Cornelius Dieckmann

*26.01 *(19.16, 32.33)
_Nice average _


----------



## Faz (May 8, 2009)

12.09 (7.84, 17.30)

7 was pll skip.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 8, 2009)

Mike Hughey: 26.44 (19.89, 40.59)

I got a 19.97 on scramble #20 - it was my *first ever non-lucky sub-20!!!*

And then, just 3 solves later, on scramble #23, I got my *second ever non-lucky sub-20* with 19.89!!!!

Somehow this particular competition brings out the best in me.

Jude, I <3 your scrambles!!!


----------



## anyname8 (May 8, 2009)

Joshua Norris: 28.23 (23.05, 33.76)


----------



## gpt_kibutz (May 8, 2009)

Luis Becerril: 22.70 (17.19, 34.06)


----------



## maltew (May 8, 2009)

Malte Wendel: 20,31 ( 16.61 ; 25;05)


----------



## Gparker (May 8, 2009)

Garrett Parker
20.37 (14.98. 24.39)

wow this is really good for me i think i had 2 sub 20 averages of 5 and a 20.02 average of 12


----------



## Lord Voldemort (May 8, 2009)

Will I never get better?
21.66 (16.62, 26.78)

Hm... I guess I did.
For March, I had 23.84, then April 22.47, and now in May 21.66.
So I should be sub-20 in July, which is incidentally when I have my competition.


----------



## Edam (May 8, 2009)

Average: 25.55 (19.67, 30.22)
Standard Deviation: 3.14

yuck, i'd like that to be 24.. some horrible solves in there, but a few sub 20's which are always nice.


----------



## patrickjason91 (May 10, 2009)

Patrick Jason Lim: 18.94 (15.17, 27.11)


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 10, 2009)

25.02 (21.37, 30.10)
bad


----------



## byu (May 10, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Mike Hughey: 26.44 (19.89, 40.59)
> 
> I got a 19.97 on scramble #20 - it was my *first ever non-lucky sub-20!!!*
> 
> ...


Wow, great job Mike!


----------



## MTGjumper (May 10, 2009)

Simon Crawford: 13.52 (12.00, 17.09)

Very good, but I'm really annoyed I had no sub-12s, even though I had a 12.00, 12.01, 12.02, 12.03 and 12.05  The 17 was a pop. Had a rolling average of 5 of 12.62 too


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 14, 2009)

Mats B

average 56.38 (44.44, 70.72)
5 seconds better than last month


----------



## MichaelErskine (May 16, 2009)

Michael Erskine: 48.42 (38.75, 1:45.46)
That slowest time was a real trainwreck with two failed E-Perms!


----------



## rachmaninovian (May 16, 2009)

Nicholas Ho: 22.94 (20.12, 27.51)
gosh I suck no sub 20 =(


----------



## Escher (May 16, 2009)

Ugh, disgusting.

Avg = 15.10 (11.00, 20.27)

Using my new purple C4U cube, i had a good avg of 5 in there (13.31), but the cube takes a lot of getting used to, and i suppose i haven't practiced 3x3 at all since the last monthly comp.


----------



## gavnasty (May 18, 2009)

gavnasty
Average: 19.04 (22.69, 15.64)


----------



## Edmund (May 21, 2009)

(13.15, 25.20)
average: 17.74


----------



## Ellis (May 22, 2009)

Ellis: 16.61 (13.23, 20.61)

Pretty good. And I still can't get sub-19 average in comp?


----------



## DavidWoner (May 30, 2009)

David Woner:

15.33 (12.73, 17.64)

First 12 solves avged 14.84, second 12 solves avged 15.83, so I kind of fell apart as it went on. Best RA5 was 14.13

In general I am improving at 3x3, practice and learning full OLL is paying off nicely.


----------



## Escher (May 30, 2009)

I'll get in touch with Jude at some point soon, and get him to update the results and post the new comp. I just redid all of the solves and got a 13.63 average with a 10.43 best single and 15.30 worst, so I'm really annoyed. Oh well, I guess I'll have to wait til the end of June to post a good average; 4 weeks of exams, revision and cubing should help me improve quite a bit


----------



## DavidWoner (May 30, 2009)

Escher said:


> Oh well, I guess I'll have to wait til the end of June to post a good average;



Hey don't steal my technique! Also, stop being so much better than me!


----------



## Escher (May 30, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > Oh well, I guess I'll have to wait til the end of June to post a good average;
> ...



Yeah, as I wrote it I realised what you were doing 
You should stop spending so much time being really, really good at other events then (clock, anyone?)


----------



## Jude (Jun 1, 2009)

Uhhhh, I'm so annoyed. Last month I wrote;


Jude said:


> I'm now very confident I could easily be sub 20 with a usable DIY.



Well, I got a good DIY and this competition was the first average I did with it. The 3/5 of the first 5 solves was 18.38, and the rolling averages of 10/12 continued to be 18-19 until solve 19. In the last 5 solves, I got 3 pops.. The first I counted as a DNF, the 2nd was 28, and the 3rd was 32. So, here is my submission for this months competition:

Jude: 20.21 (14.97, DNF)

Damn you sub 20, you continue to elude me! (P.S. I think the 14.97 is my first ever sub 15 non lucky - it even had an F perm!)


----------

